# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kuptimi i emrave shqiptarë

## optimus.prime

a kish mujt dikush me ma dhan naj web faqe per me gjet kuptimin e emrave shqiptar se shume po me nevojitet...

----------


## _Matrix_

kerko ne google per fjalorin shqip dhe ia te vjen ne ndihme

----------


## optimus.prime

nuk me vjen ne ndihme sepse un se pari e kerkova ne google por pa sukses 
kur kekoj ne google ma jep vetem listen e emrave e mua me nevojitet kuptimi i tyre

----------


## Dorontina

*"Nuk ka avokat te kqij nese ska njerz te kqij dhe nuk ka njerz te kqij nese ska avokat te kqij" ...*

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

:djall i fshehur:  :djall i fshehur: POJ SPAKU NE SHQIPTARET KEMI ME SHUM SE KUSHDO TJETER PERVOJE NEKET DREJTIM + -

----------


## optimus.prime

> *"Nuk ka avokat te kqij nese ska njerz te kqij dhe nuk ka njerz te kqij nese ska avokat te kqij" ...*


qka lidhet me temen?

----------


## Dorontina

kisha nji avokat siper, kyrioziteti nuk te mbyt por te len akasan keshtu kan than  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

optimus prime,
te leverdis me teper te hapesh nje teme , ose ketu direkt ose nje teme tjeter, ku te na pyesesh ne per emrat, jam i sigurte se do te jemi ne ndihme.

----------


## optimus.prime

> optimus prime,
> te leverdis me teper te hapesh nje teme , ose ketu direkt ose nje teme tjeter, ku te na pyesesh ne per emrat, jam i sigurte se do te jemi ne ndihme.


hmmmm i mir sugjerimi por eshte problemi qe mua me nevojitet per pune gogja zyrtare dhe duhet t'iu tregoj se ku pra ne cilin web i kam marr ato informata 
nese do tme kishit ndihmuar kishit bere mire...

----------


## biligoa

http://www.tirana-online.de/docs/Fja...a_Shqiptar.pdf
o dost mere ti kete faqe dhe zgjith ne emer qe tingellon per veshin tend bukur jane emra shqip.
e gezofte dhe te te ritet me fat

----------


## xfiles

> hmmmm i mir sugjerimi por eshte problemi qe mua me nevojitet per pune gogja zyrtare dhe duhet t'iu tregoj se ku pra ne cilin web i kam marr ato informata 
> nese do tme kishit ndihmuar kishit bere mire...


edhe forumi nje sit web eshte.
pastaj, kuptimi i emrave shqiptare nuk eshte shkence , shqiptaret zakonisht ia dine kuptimin, nuk ka nevoje per reference, mjafton ti shpjegosh me fjalet shqipe dhe aq ishte muhabeti. Nuk di te kete nje website te tille enkas per shpjegimin e emrave.

----------


## optimus.prime

> http://www.tirana-online.de/docs/Fja...a_Shqiptar.pdf
> o dost mere ti kete faqe dhe zgjith ne emer qe tingellon per veshin tend bukur jane emra shqip.
> e gezofte dhe te te ritet me fat


oooo shoki nuk kam per ti ngjitur kujt emer un por me duhet kupimi i emrit tim

----------


## ABSOLUTE

O Optimus, nje gje eshte e vertete, kuptim te emrava shqip s'besoj qe ka edhe eshte jo logjike qe te ket dicka te tille..,per spjegimin e emrave, sepse e din, qe gjithe emrat shqiptar, flas per emrat e vjeter shqiptar, ata emra, jane ose emra te vendeve ilire, mbreter ilir, mund te jene edhe fjale shqipe, ku sipas nje fjale vnohet nje emer dhe ka kuptimin e kjart etj etj, 
E ke pa, psh, nese eshte x emri, mbas tij shkruan, vend ilir ..,etj erj
Ndersa emrat e  rinj shqip, apo fjalet e tjera shqipe gjithashtu iu duhet kutpimi, seps ejane ne shqip...
por ti sa e lexova dhe e kuptova une, nese nuk e din kuptimin e emrit tend, thuaje emrin dhe besoj, qe ketu ne forum do ta gjejme kuptimin e tij..
shendet, gjithe te mirat.
shakespeare!

----------


## optimus.prime

ok po ju tregoj vellau im ky qe ka kerkuar kete sqarim quhet Arbnor,profesori i informatikes ju ka dhene nje detyre ku nxenesit duhet ta gjejne kuptimin e emrit te tyre ne nje website dhe pastaj t'i tregojne atij se ne çfare websiti e kane marre.Ne e dime kuptimin e emrit Arbnor mirepo problemi qendron te websiti  (P.S. me pare ka shkruar vellau me nick timin.)

----------


## xfiles

ky profesori paska ik per lesh me duket, se ça hyn informatika ketu....
e di ça ke ti?
krijo nje website kshu shpejt e shpejt, nga ato qe jane falas, jep shpjegimin e disa emrave, dhe jepi si burimin e informacionit tend sitin qe krijove.
thjesht.

----------


## optimus.prime

po ç'di une mundet ta kene planprogramin e tille,megjithate do ta marre ne konsiderim idene tende,faleminderit.

----------


## xfiles

> po ç'di une mundet ta kene planprogramin e tille,megjithate do ta marre ne konsiderim idene tende,faleminderit.


po deshe ndihme per sitin me thuaj.

----------


## optimus.prime

me thot vellau se informacioni duhet te jet i sakt nga ndonje faqe e sakt e jo sapo krijuar sepse ky profesori na qenka shum strikt edhe shkon e e kontrollon ate web faqe kshtu qe ju lutem ende te me ndihmoni!!!!!

----------


## jack_sparow

Clidhje ka kjo me informatiken ,gjej kuptimin e emrit !!!!!!!
Beje sic tha xfiles ,hap nje faqe interneti veri tere emrat qe gjen ne fjalor te gjuhes shqipe dhe ver edhe nja dy emra njerezish duke perfshire dhe kete arbnorin

----------


## jack_sparow

http://www.aboutnames.ch/albanian.htm#gnArbnor
nje faqe ne anglisht qe ka nje cike shpjegim

----------

